# Need a good spray wand!



## WolverineChris (Aug 1, 2012)

Who makes a good full metal handheld spray wand for a shower? I need a reliable spray wand that isnt plastic.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

If you want an all metalic one... machine shop.:laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Alson makes a good one. Of course all the high end faucet makers have nice ones too.


----------

